

Arch Grants International Startup Business Competition - arnoldoMuller
http://archgrants.org/2013/

======
ArchGrants
We were psyched to have Arnoldo move to St. Louis from Costa Rica for the
grant (& would love to see many more international entrepreneurs apply -- we
helped Arnoldo w/ his visa and will help future entrepreneurs requiring
visas).

------
pfinley
It's not just the grant funding. It's also a bundle of services and visibility
for more contacts to build your business and more funding.

------
dpatri22
I highly recommend arch grants. who couldn't use no strings attached money. it
could really get your startup off the ground.

------
ArchGrantsII
The Arch Grants competition is now open and closes on Jan 1.

What kind of startup do YOU have, readers?

------
arnoldoMuller
My startup won the grant during the 2012 cycle. If you have any questions feel
free to ask.

------
mikeaorlando
$50,000 and no equity. I've never seen anyone else host a competition like
this.

